
Show HN: Rate My Pet – Dog and Cat Photo Rating and Comments - craig_asp
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ratemypet.android
======
ibdf
Rating people is how facebook started. Soon pets will have their own social
network.

Would like to point out a couple of things related to the app page:

1\. Don't use stock photos. It really ruins presentation. 2\. The screenshots
you show don't entice me to even download the app, because they are all the
same and don't show much of the functionality. 3\. Remove the notification bar
from your screenshots.

